# Ultimate Oscillator Metastock Formula?



## kingie_d (12 November 2007)

Hi guys/gals,
I'm a newbie short/intermediate trader and I've finally made the plunge and got Metastock (so far I've just been using free charts off the internet). 
I am interested in the Ultimate Osc and I was wondering if anyone knows a formula to explore charts for any that are crossing (upwards OR downwards) the 50 line. 
Hopefully one of you gurus out there can help me!
Cheers


----------



## Timmy (13 November 2007)

Using the “Explorer” in Metastock

To scan for stocks crossing the 50 line on the Ultimate Oscillator from below to above try this in the “filter” section of a new exploration you create:

---
Ult(7,14,28) >50
AND
Ref(Ult(7,14,28),-1)<50

--- 


The first line finds stocks where the Ultimate Oscillator is above 50
The second line finds stocks where the Ultimate Oscillator was below 50 yesterday.
Putting the two lines together with "AND" finds stocks crossing from below 50 to above 50.




--- 

To scan for stocks crossing the 50 line on the Ultimate Oscillator from above to below try this in the “filter” section of a new exploration you create:

---
Ult(7,14,28) <50
AND
Ref(Ult(7,14,28),-1)>50
--- 

The parameters in the Ultimate Oscillator formula I have given you are the standard ones in Metastock, change them around as you wish.

Good luck with learning the MEtastock coding, I have always found it very logical to code.


----------



## Timmy (13 November 2007)

kingie_d, 

Hope the above exploration makes sense.  There is another way of doing it too, quicker to code:

---

To scan for stocks crossing the 50 line on the Ultimate Oscillator from below to above try this in the “filter” section of a new exploration you create:

Cross(Ult(7,14,28),50)

---

To scan for stocks crossing the 50 line on the Ultimate Oscillator from above to below try this in the “filter” section of a new exploration you create:

Cross(50,Ult(7,14,28))

---


----------



## kingie_d (5 December 2007)

Cheers mate,
I've decided to try another system though. Have a read. I look forward to hear what you and anyone else thinks


----------



## explod (5 December 2007)

I can never get the help desk when I want them.  Have to leave a message or send an email and I find that a pain.  They need to employ more staff here at the Melbourne office from my experiance.


----------

